# Goodwood Breakfast Club Meeting



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi, there's been a bit of a dearth of meets in the Sussex area again and I know there are quite a few owners out there from Crawley to Kent border ish areas and Chichester etc... so I thought we could kick off the new year with a meet.

on 3rd May there's a breakfast club meeting at Goodwood, see here for details:

https://grrc.goodwood.com/section/breakfast-club/

This post started looking to get a meeting together in the South East for Kent, Sussex, Hampshire owners and this breakfast club meeting was suggested. The Goodwood meetings are great and always have a good selection of cars, what's more it's free of charge.

We already have quite a few interested but the more the merrier. I'm coming in from Horsham area but others are coming in from Hampshire side and possibly from the east too so if we can all post which way we are coming we can probably get a few drives to the circuit from different directions. There is a place we can meet just near the circuit before we go in. [smiley=guitarist.gif] 

Coming so far:

Samoa
Sussexbythesea
nastylasty
Me
RSSTT
misoma3 + better half
Mullum (if the paint has dried from the respray)
temporarychicken

We're meeting up just near the track at Sainsbury's car park:

Westhampnett Road
Chichester, 
West Sussex 
PO19 7YR

Map: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@50.84399 ... 569718,17z

At 08:00hrs then will drive in together at about 08:30hrs


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Count me in...be great to get things going again 

Might be worth seeing if we can do something more towards the Hants border as I noticed that they were trying to get some meets going last year and there might be some broader interest :roll:

Great idea, thinking caps on :!:

...and Goodwood has various clubs using the track at weekends so just might be a place for a meet up anyway


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Peter, yep, I think it's getting to the right time of year now so if I see anything on I'll post it up. IN the meantime I'll see if we get anyone saying hi on this thread. Incidentally, I haven't seen you since the last meet but as you started your car and pulled out of the car park it was sounding great, I think you have done the Wak box thing?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

goodwood have their supercar breakfast meet at beginning of May


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

Im on surrey hants border so very interested keep me posted

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

spike said:


> goodwood have their supercar breakfast meet at beginning of May


Hi Spike, sounds like the first meeting of the season then, who else wants to go? We could meet up before and drive there depending on where everyone is coming from. Lets see how many others we get....


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

3rd May

https://grrc.goodwood.com/breakfast-clu ... o884byQ.97

All Goodwood Breakfast Club events are free to enter and open to all, with free parking available (depending on weather). To park within the Motor Circuit grounds you must have a theme-relevant car or motorcycle and have pre-registered. Pre-registration opens early in 2015. Breakfast Clubs start at 08.00 and finish at 12.0
Read more at https://grrc.goodwood.com/breakfast-clu ... ZEvDi76.99


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Spike, these are good events, I went to a few last year with TTOC and even got mine in the paddocks for the 'V Cars day'.

I'll be heading in from the Horsham side and if Peter comes I think he'll be coming from the East too so maybe you and 'Nastylasty' will be coming in from the same way and could meet on the way there for a drive in. There is a place with good car parks and a few shops just down the road from the circuit so we could all meet up there first.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Like to suggest you put the date in the header - if beginning of May I'd be a highly likely for Goodwood

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Good idea, done


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

can you put me as a maybe please


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

put me down as I was going there anyway so icing on the cake to meet up with some of you!!


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Always wanted to get to goodwood but this falls the same day as the Stanford hall event.


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Tomm,

that's OK because the breakfast club is a regular event through the year, if you miss this one just come along to the next.

So far we have me, Sussexbythesea, maybe Spike and definitely nastylasty 

Should be good anyway but plenty of time for this gathering to grow..


----------



## misano03 (Nov 21, 2014)

Add me and the wife as a maybe as this may well be our first meeting!


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

I'll be at Goodwood on the 3rd with a few mates, but details yet to be finalised...some suggestions of a piss up on the Sat night. I will either be making my way over to Goodwood on the 3rd from Winchester way, or from Pompey way, depending on what happens.

I've owned the TT for coming up to a year and yet to meet any of you folk. Would be good to do so


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

There's an industrial park nearby, suggest if we want to park together could first meet there & then drive in same time


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi misano3 & RSSTT, good to have you aboard. Like Somoa suggests the intention is to meet up at a local car park just down the road. If memory serves me right there is a Sainsburys superstore amongst some others and we could meet at that car park. As it will be about 8 am it shouldn't be crowded so easy to spot each other. Does anyone know the area well enough to confirm the address of the Sainsburys car park or any other in the area............Samoa?


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

The Sainsburys is at;

Westhampnett Road
Chichester, 
West Sussex 
PO19 7YR

Goodwood is north from there.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

yes sainsburys is just down the road, a popular meeting place for groups going to goodwood, but works well 

just need a time, for us to gasp at, cos so early on a sunday lol


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

8am!!

I can do it and I'm really bad at early mornings but it is worth it as the roads are so empty then and the drive down for me from Horsham is great!

We'll aim to drive on to Goodwood at 8:30

Here's a link to google map: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@50.84399 ... 569718,17z


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

Just over hour for me to get there yikes early start on a sunday?????

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

The short run down to Chichester from Petworth is a good one and usually plenty of interesting cars on that route if anybody fancies meeting there first


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

sussexbythesea said:


> The short run down to Chichester from Petworth is a good one and usually plenty of interesting cars on that route if anybody fancies meeting there first


sounds good as i'll probably come thorugh Petworth


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I might come, love Goodwood as a venue (you must come to players classic in the summer!).
I say might as I'm booked in for a respray beginning of May :-(


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

sussexbythesea said:


> The short run down to Chichester from Petworth is a good one and usually plenty of interesting cars on that route if anybody fancies meeting there first


Hi Peter, I can come that way too so shall we meet with nastylasty there at the main square? I'm guessing at about 07:30 should be about right, what do you both think?

Mullum, it'd be good to see you if you can make it


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

MichaelAC said:


> sussexbythesea said:
> 
> 
> > The short run down to Chichester from Petworth is a good one and usually plenty of interesting cars on that route if anybody fancies meeting there first
> ...


That was my thinking , might catch you a bit earlier on the A272 on the way to Petworth even.


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

MichaelAC said:


> sussexbythesea said:
> 
> 
> > The short run down to Chichester from Petworth is a good one and usually plenty of interesting cars on that route if anybody fancies meeting there first
> ...


I'm thinking my body is already crying at the thought of being up so early on a sunday lol
but makes sense


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I love riding those roads on my motorbike in the summer


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, they are great roads, sweeping and twisty, last year I remember there was a lovely dry sunny morning and all the roads are clear, it's actually worth getting up that early and I am normally in bed until about 11am on the weekend. The last one I went to it was pissing down though but still fun....

Peter, where could we meet, I can't quite remember which way you come.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

MichaelAC said:


> Yes, they are great roads, sweeping and twisty, last year I remember there was a lovely dry sunny morning and all the roads are clear, it's actually worth getting up that early and I am normally in bed until about 11am on the weekend. The last one I went to it was pissing down though but still fun....
> 
> Peter, where could we meet, I can't quite remember which way you come.


PM sent....


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Only two weeks to go so really hoping that this weather stays with us. At some point during the year they will do a theme that will include the TT so I'll keep an eye out for that then everyone can park in the paddocks. A couple of us did this last year.

Having said that, the super cars always have a good show and there will be some great cars on display on the 3rd.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Do we have a meet for those coming from the west?

Petworth 7.30?


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

Main square in petworth 7.30 i think is the plan

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

nastylasty said:


> Main square in petworth 7.30 i think is the plan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, confirmed, 07:30 in Petworth at the main square. Sussexbythesea and I are meeting in Billingshurst on the way and will be at the square in Petworth at 07:30. I think nastylasty is going to be at Petworth too. Then we'll meet the rest at Sainsbury's car park down the road from Goodwood at about 8.

I've been updating the front page with who's coming and address details


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

sorry, going to have to give this a miss, as going clamping in somerset on the bank holiday weekend!


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

I am confirmed for 8am in Sainsbury's car park, Chichester!

I am new to TT meets so please look out for me and wave!


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

spike said:


> sorry, going to have to give this a miss, as going clamping in somerset on the bank holiday weekend!


I'm not angry spike I'm just disappointed  shame you can't make it


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

nastylasty said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > sorry, going to have to give this a miss, as going clamping in somerset on the bank holiday weekend!
> ...


unfortunately, clamping wins me browny points with the better half


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

temporarychicken said:


> I am confirmed for 8am in Sainsbury's car park, Chichester!
> 
> I am new to TT meets so please look out for me and wave!


Hi temporarychicken, welcome, look forward to seeing you at ther car park!


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

spike said:


> nastylasty said:
> 
> 
> > spike said:
> ...


Clamping? or Glamping?

Surely posh camping is more fun than putting locks on peoples wheels when they fail to comply with the local parking laws....... :lol:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

opps, Glamping  we're staying in a yurt in somerset, bit far to make Goodwood.


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

spike said:


> opps, Glamping  we're staying in a yurt in somerset, bit far to make Goodwood.


well i hope the weather is good for you mate. i can't afford glamping as i spent too much money on our tent lol so just slumming in fabric for me :wink:


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

MichaelAC said:


> temporarychicken said:
> 
> 
> > I am confirmed for 8am in Sainsbury's car park, Chichester!
> ...


Thanks, I'll look out for your car which appears to be a Blue TT Mk1 with a QS/V6 bumper!


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi, temporarychicken, yes it's a MK1 with a V6 bumper, V6 spoiler and a V6 engine, in Glacier blue, I'll see you there - in a black V6 Mk2 I think?. Just to confirm who I think is coming I've copied the details below. sussexbythesea and I are meeting on the way at Billingshurst then if nastylasty is still going to be in Petworth main square at 07:30 then we'll meet him and anyone else who wants a drive in from that direction on the way too then see everyone else at Sainbury's car park in Chichester at 08:00:

on 3rd May there's a breakfast club meeting at Goodwood, see here for details:

https://grrc.goodwood.com/section/breakfast-club/

This post started looking to get a meeting together in the South East for Kent, Sussex, Hampshire owners and this breakfast club meeting was suggested. The Goodwood meetings are great and always have a good selection of cars, what's more it's free of charge.

We already have quite a few interested but the more the merrier. I'm coming in from Horsham area but others are coming in from Hampshire side and possibly from the east too so if we can all post which way we are coming we can probably get a few drives to the circuit from different directions. There is a place we can meet just near the circuit before we go in. [smiley=guitarist.gif] 

Coming so far:

Samoa
Sussexbythesea
nastylasty
Me
RSSTT
misoma3 + better half
Mullum (if the paint has dried from the respray)
temporarychicken

We're meeting up just near the track at Sainsbury's car park:

Westhampnett Road
Chichester, 
West Sussex 
PO19 7YR

Map: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@50.84399 ... 569718,17z

At 08:00hrs then will drive in together at about 08:30hrs


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm a definate so i'll see you sunday

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

Having looked at the weather forecast for this I am beginning to think I may give this a miss. A 70mile round trip to stand in the rain isn't appealing to me at all, especially as I'll be up late to watch the boxing.

If I do go as originally planned, I'll still be coming with some friends and will wander around and try to find you guys, guessing it won't be hard to spot a group of TT's, and I'll come say hi 

Rupy


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I hadn't seen this thread but I'm up for this. When I've run this in the past I've tended to meet at Petworth aiming to leave around 7.30, there's usually a lot of nice stuff coming through and the town's quite ye olde and enclosed, not good for the locals on the first Sunday in May but excellent for me.

So that's where I'll be, chances of meeting on site pretty slim unless we sort out a designated meeting point - gets very busy very quick.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

My respray isn't until the following week now, so can make it to this.
Gone Ape - can you bring your roof rails and meet me at the venue?
Coming from Worthing.. (Not looking forward to the traffic on a27 near arundel - awful bottle kneck :-(


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Can anyone please post the correct GPS coordinates for the entrance - every time I drive to Goodwood I trust the satnav and end up on the wrong side!

MichaelAC - the gmaps link in your post is broken


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Yes I can bring them, I think.

Public parking will be the field just to the north of the Halnaker roundabout, might be worth packing some wellies


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Urgh to be honest, looking like I'll be grounded :-(
Airbag doesn't fit new steering wheel and there's no way I'm putting everything back together only to undo the lot again. So if I do come it'll be without an airbag.


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

Come without the airbag.. just bubblewrap the front of the car ;-)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

OK, I'll see nastylasty and goneape at 7:30 in Petworth main square and everyone else at sainsbury's car park at 08:00 so we can all drive in together at about 08:30.


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

OK, we'll pick up nastylasty and goneape at 7:30 in Petworth main square on the way then everyone else at sainsbury's car park at 08:00 so we can all drive in together at about 08:30.

RSSTT - Be good to see you if you can make it.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

And count me in to to come up to Billingshurst before heading across to Petworth


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Gone Ape said:


> I hadn't seen this thread but I'm up for this. When I've run this in the past I've tended to meet at Petworth aiming to leave around 7.30, there's usually a lot of nice stuff coming through and the town's quite ye olde and enclosed, not good for the locals on the first Sunday in May but excellent for me.
> 
> So that's where I'll be, chances of meeting on site pretty slim unless we sort out a designated meeting point - gets very busy very quick.


Glad you spotted this...I remembered the benefits of a Petworth as meeting place from a while ago now :roll: 
Hopefully see you Sunday


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

See you in the morning guys

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I've got quite a lot on today, weather permitting my intention is to get the rear bumper off, clean up the trailing arms, strip some mods from under the bonnet and then start dismantling some interior trim from the new car. I want to be away about 10/10.30 so I'm going to give Sainsbury's/McD's a miss. I recall we tried this a few years ago, by the time people had scoffed their McBreakfasts the general public were out in force and leaving McDs at about 8.15 we spent the next 45 minutes crawling up to the circuit! The event's more widely known now so I can't see it being any better. Get there early, from the North, is my usual plan.
I'll drop my phone number at Petworth so you can summon me once we're all in!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Anyone there? How's it?


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Good to meet up today, great way to spend the morning 

Given the weather I thought we might be disappointed with what was on show but absolutely not.

One for the record, 'me' with my V6 chums  


I think quattro was a welcome advantage when it came to getting out of the car park but it does look like I'll be needing to resort to a bucket and wash mitt at some point :!:


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

well it was great meeting you guys just a shame the weather wasn't great but some great cars on display.....and the supercars


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

mullum said:


> Anyone there? How's it?


Got some roof bars for you to look at. Just some light drizzle :x :wink:

Good meet, cheers for organising


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Arghh wish I'd gone now, haven't done anything at home except laze about :-(


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

It was good to see everyone, and I was surprised how many turned up considering the weather. Thanks for the photography Peter, as usual. I wondered whether there would be as many super cars there too but the rain doesn't seem to put them off getting their cars out and there were loads of them there.

The next breakfast club meeting is on the first Sunday of June and I think it's for 'soft tops' so I guess they're hoping for better weather then, It is good in the rain but better in the sun 

Incidentally, if anyone else hears of any good events going on in the south east let us all know and maybe we can get some good summer gatherings going.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a ticket to the Car Show Collective "Show of shows" on 17th May in Tonbridge, Kent. Advanced tickets sold out but available on door £10








www.showofshows.co.uk


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

MichaelAC said:


> It was good to see everyone, and I was surprised how many turned up considering the weather. Thanks for the photography Peter, as usual. I wondered whether there would be as many super cars there too but the rain doesn't seem to put them off getting their cars out and there were loads of them there.
> 
> The next breakfast club meeting is on the first Sunday of June and I think it's for 'soft tops' so I guess they're hoping for better weather then, It is good in the rain but better in the sun
> 
> Incidentally, if anyone else hears of any good events going on in the south east let us all know and maybe we can get some good summer gatherings going.


Supercar Siege, Leeds Castle 17th May. Too late now to register to participate (show) but this looks like it'll be a good day. There's a few of us that have registered and judging by the report of the previous event here there'll be a good turn out of some seriously hot wheels.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=911841


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah and it's something ridiculous like £25 to get in!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

sussexbythesea said:


> Good to meet up today, great way to spend the morning
> 
> Given the weather I thought we might be disappointed with what was on show but absolutely not.
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## shunter (Aug 20, 2011)

Anyone going to Soft Top Sunday on the 7th June.??


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, I'll be there but may not be in my TT as my father in law has an Austin Healey and will be in paddocks so may drive down in that.


----------

